# time to show your shrimps off



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I attended the Hamilton Show and Auction today and took some of my
shrimps and a blue cray.

Painted Fire Red
Blue Dream
White Crystal Bee
Cambarellus Diminitus blue crayfish. 

Won 1st, 2nd and 3rd with them, and pocketed $30 in prize money 

So shrimp enthusiasts get out there and so your shrimps!!!


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

congrats on winning.


----------

